# Supreme Court Hands Us a Big Victory



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Just though I should share this....


Yesterday, the U.S. Supreme Court finally set the Bush
Administration straight on global warming.

In a 5-4 vote, the Court agreed with NRDC and our partners that
carbon dioxide and other global warming emissions are
"pollutants" under the Clean Air Act.

And in a stunning rebuke to the Bush Administration, the court
ruled that the Environmental Protection Agency ALREADY has the
authority to start curbing those pollutants, which are wreaking
havoc with our climate.

This landmark victory belongs to NRDC activists like you, who
helped us launch this case four years ago and allowed us to play
a leading role in a winning coalition of nearly 30 states,
cities and environmental groups. We could not have prevailed
without you!

And I know you want to hear exactly what the Court's decision
means to our fight against global warming.

First, it obliterates the Bush Administration's leading excuse
for doing nothing about global warming: namely, that it has no
power to control carbon pollution. The Supreme Court has now
ordered the EPA to stop relying on illegal excuses and to start
getting serious about the problem of global warming pollution
from new cars, SUVs and trucks.

Second, it removes the major obstacle to measures in California
and ten other states that would slash greenhouse gas emissions
from car exhaust.

Third, it adds immeasurably to the history-making momentum we've
been building -- month by month, victory by victory -- for
Congress to pass strong global warming legislation. Consider
what's happened in just the last 90 days:

* Ten of the most influential companies in the world joined with
NRDC and other leading environmental groups to call on Congress
for a mandatory approach to cutting global warming pollution.

* NRDC helped spur a pioneering clean energy accord with TXU, a
giant utility, which marks the beginning of the end of America's
investment in dirty coal.

* NRDC helped persuade Arizona, New Mexico, Washington and
Oregon to commit to mandatory caps on global warming pollution,
bringing the latest total to 15 states.

* On April 14th, tens of thousands of Americans will mobilize
for StepItUp rallies, creating a groundswell of support for
global warming legislation.

A nationwide chain reaction has been unleashed, and yesterday's
Supreme Court ruling is going to focus new and intense heat on
Congress, which is just gearing up for serious debate on global
warming. The timing could not be better.

If you haven't already, I urge you to join that chain reaction
by making your own voice heard in Congress. Go to
http://www.nrdcaction.org/gwtakeaction and send a message
telling your Senators and Representative to pass a bill that
cuts global warming pollution 25 percent by 2020 and 80 percent
by 2050.

It will take overwhelming public support to pass the kind of
bold legislation that our planet so desperately needs. But if we
can prevail over the Bush Administration in the Supreme Court,
then anything is possible on Capitol Hill.

Let's take the fight to Congress!

Sincerely,

Frances Beinecke
President
Natural Resources Defense Council

. . .

We appreciate the opportunity to communicate with you and other
NRDC BioGems Defenders, but if you would prefer not to receive
BioGems updates or hear from BioGems activists in the field, you
can reply to this email message with "remove" or "unsubscribe"
in the subject line. 

To update your information, including your email or mailing
address, visit your subscription management page at http://www.nrdconline.org/biogemscenter/smp.tcl?nkey=ini53x32htbe8bw&


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Oops, posted on bros acount....


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> Actually there is no such thing as Global Warming due to the fact that the world is in fact getting colder.
> Global warming is still only a theory.
> 
> If you go an look from certain satellite images you can see that out in Greenland and Antarctica, glaciers are thickening by one inch every 5 years. This has in fact been proven and many geologists agree on it, I myself have seen this as I was one of a very few selected students in the country who got to see this with my teacher and a few classmates.
> ...



+1 for the truth


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Im not completely convinced either...just thought i might post it...even if global warming doesnt exist..it'd be nice to make America a little more eco-friendly place...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

A theory ?!? Far from it and I'll settle this argument once and for all : Watch or rent An Inconvenient Truth. The glaciers are NOT thickening at all but shrinking every year. Have you forgotten about the Glacier shelf that collapse recently ? That glacier was thousands, if not, millions of years old. What about Hurricane Katrina ? How do explain the multiple record numbers of hurricanes & tornadoes we've had in the last year alone ? 
Watch the movie you will see startling images of before and present pictures of different areas of the Alps, glaciers, etc ... I, too, was suspectible about the global warming theory but after watching the movie, it is now a real and present danger. It's worth watching and is an eye-opener and it has changed my thinking of global warming.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL The forcaster dudes cant even predict next weeks weather, and yet they can tell us what the weather is going to be in a hundred years.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> No I am not sparking a debate and I am not going to post and fight about this, I am simply sharing the information I have learned.


You're not? You seem to be the only one that's replied to this thread more than once. I haven't heard so much mis-information in a ... whole week.  
You say you've "been there". How about someone who lives here like I do? From the soon extinction of polar bears due to the melting of pack-ice, to the whole communities of people that need to move due to melting ice, to the thousands of seals dying because there isn't enough pack-ice. We haven't seen icebergs in, like 5 years.



Baby_Baby said:


> I have not seen anyone who will stand up with CONCRETE facts and debate this.


Oh, how about just a couple months ago how the scientists from the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) and the American Association for the Advancement of Science, to name two, have called on world leaders to take action to curb global warming?

Global warming - It's science, fact, and not a theory. Let's set a timer for 20 years. I'll get to easily say I told you so then. You know that we'll never do enough to stop it. But until then the evidence isn't something we can touch and feel. And then we'll all believe.

Hmm... If I'm gonna still be here in 20 years, maybe I'd better start raising my house up. I live almost at sea level... :chair:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> I have not seen anyone who will stand up with CONCRETE facts and debate this. Thats why you dont see Al Gore arguing with scientists, you only see him manipulating the media and all the people who are watching his film.


Amen to that.  

I wouldn't say that there is 'global warming' going on. Sure the weather is wacky, but has been in the past before.
Last I checked global meant... well lol, like the whole earth. And if there really is a 'global warming' going on, then how come only so many of us are actually noticing a differance? And not just the crazy weather.
Right here in the good ole state of Maine we got some snow last night.. I just went out with a yard stick and stuck it in the snow, and got 15 inches...

A few months ago a forecaster was fired... For simply saying that there is no global warming going on television... Nothing more than politics, media, and money!

"An Inconvient truth''.... Thats quite sad really. The oceans are going to rise 20 feet? LOL Thats funny. (Its funny that people believe it) 
Have had a piece of property with a camp in my family since 1946. The camp is about 20 feet at the most I would say from the ocean. The water has not risen .2 centimeters since 46'. I think that if there is such a thing as global warming going on.. We would have noticed a little something more by now...


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, Ringo, got something to say...
Global warming is definitely real. Of course you're getting snow in April, you live in MAINE!!! But here in MICHIGAN, in APRIL, it reached eighty degrees a few days ago. In APRIL. Why do you think Hurricane Katrina was so devastating? Global warming makes tropical storms worse.
When summer comes where you live, we'll see if you're still singing the same tune.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I havn't done much research or paid attention to this but.
I am going to point out 2 islands
ICELAND and GREENLAND
iceland is wamer then green land, but greenland was called greenland for a reason.
I don't know where I stand but if it was called greenland for a reason iceland for a reason and now they are opposites, I would say something is cycling


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually, if Global Warming was a "theory," it would have been proven, even to a point, through evidence. Otherwise, it's a hypothesis.

Over the past, oh, 200 years or so of measuring and recording the earth's temperature, the surface has risen all of 1 degree farenheit. So, technically, it's gotten a tad warmer . Obviously, the actual state of "Global Warming" is overly dramatized and exaggerated. IMO.

Even so, this one degree means something. There are a few ideas on what could happen during and after this time. 

1) the glacial ice melts and we all drown. But you must consider that such a thing isn't going to happen instantaniously. So, technically, everyone in New York and Florida won't drown unless they're not bright enough to get out.
2) It's a phase. The temperature will once again rise and we'll be hunky dory.
3) The amounts of water produced from the glacial meltings will increase plant growth, producing more oxygen, and solving the problem.

Regardless of Global Warming being fact or not to the extent perpitiated, people don't always help our environment as much as we should and remain in the dark on most environmental issues. Again, IMO.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just to share my .02

Global warming is not just a theory. Im not sure where you got the info on increasing size of glaciers, but its a fact (ill find online references later..) that the polar ice caps are decreasing in size. There has also been numerous coral reefs in the mid-lattitudes that have gone extinct due to recorded higher average sea surface temperature. Check out NOAA's web site to find SST data for any given date.

The only thing that is debated abot global warming is whether or not it was caused by humans or not. Some people argue that volcanic eruptions that forced tons of greenhouse gases into the atmosphere that are now causing the warming of the globe that we now observe. Others argue that its because of mankinds burning of fossil fuels.

In any case , its pretty much a fact that globval wamring is occuring. Like i said, check out NOAA's Sea Surface Temperature archives.


Just my .02


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't really matter whether you subscribe to global warming or not. Defendable arguments can be made for both points, as well as the credibility of those presenting them. My personal feeling is that we won't know in our lifetimes. You have to keep in mind that while we can guage past climatic situations, we have only been dealing with the serious pollution aspect for a geological blink of an eye.

That being said, no matter what your opinion on the global warming situation, the fact of the matter is that we are dumping an obscene amount of pollutants into the environment. That's why the SC ruling is important. This administration is notoriously anti environment, and that needs to be changed. We can debate how much the oceans will rise, and how destructive it will be, but in the end, that won't be our problem to deal with. What is our problem here and now, is the quality of the air we breathe, and the water we drink.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i vote for global warming, nice tanning ladies out(bikinis ), nice waxed cars,


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Osiris said:


> i vote for global warming, nice tanning ladies out(bikinis ), nice waxed cars,


ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If i could get the slides from my professor ill show you guys some charts that show relations between CO2 emissions and temp swings. The charts cover a time span that dates back to hundreds of years ago..... besides that there is so much to prove that global warming isnt just a theory. Its been proven over and over again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

ok, first off...i want to say why would anyone base their opinion off of a propaganda video, ie an inconvient truth. do you really think that there was no other motive to that movie???? no, its got to be pure fact right! rofl..... dont be so ignorant!

Next, it is the cycle of the world to go through global warming, we as humans did NOT start that cycle, it has happened several times, and will happen again and again. As humans we are speeding up the process, yes, that is probably true, but at what cost?! We are only killing ourselves, if we actually cared about that then there would be alot of things we would do differently. The world will survive once we have died off due to whatever, and in however many thousands or millions of years it takes, the world will have renewed itself, replenished the land for whatever lifeform will inhabit it next.

My point here is that global warming isnt some new unheard of phenomenon...its happened, and no matter what we do...will continue to happen. If man kind cared, we could stop speeding the process up, but its apparent we dont


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I think people should just accept the fact that somethings happening and do stuff to at least calm down with everything were doing. Just a bunch of people sitting in they're houses arguing about something they think they know because of an article they read.. or some little moment that showed up. People are quick to pop up and seem like an expert on it.. come on.

So far, the threads beginning post is the only one that really matters.. Well, marty's post did make me laugh.. but that's beside the point .


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Ringo said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> I wouldn't say that there is 'global warming' going on. Sure the weather is wacky, but has been in the past before.
> Last I checked global meant... well lol, like the whole earth. And if there really is a 'global warming' going on, then how come only so many of us are actually noticing a differance? And not just the crazy weather.
> ...


Your underestimating the amount of water in the polar ice caps. If all that melts, the sea level would rise a great deal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

so what, more beaches  and i might be on the coast then!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Or swimming with the fishies.


----------

